# '83 Schwinn World



## Springer Tom (Aug 25, 2016)

Anyone know the correct seat for an '83 Schwinn World?


----------



## rhenning (Aug 27, 2016)

Which 1983 Schwinn World.  Tourist, Sport or just World.  They all used different seats.  Roger


----------



## Sigh1961 (Aug 27, 2016)

Here are the pics from the '83 catalog, if that helps any.










1983Ltwt11


----------



## Springer Tom (Aug 27, 2016)

It's just a plain World, the black one on page 11, thanks


rhenning said:


> Which 1983 Schwinn World.  Tourist, Sport or just World.  They all used different seats.  Roger


----------

